# How serious is the market share loss of Microsofts Internet Explorer?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"If you look closely, Firefox and Safari have steadily gained market share over time, while all IE versions lost share  IE6 faster than IE7, which suggests that more businesses are upgrading their browsers and not all stay with Microsoft."
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-40701-113.html


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

> To us, it is rather surprising how easily Microsoft is surrendering browser market share in a time where web browsers are growing into a cloud UI on client computers. Microsoft will need an effective browser for Windows Azure soon and the company needs to drop the idea of proprietary features, comply with web standards and come up with a more modern and faster browser engine.


:up:

Microsoft should ditch their rendering engine in favor of Gecko or WebKit and finally join the 21st century.

Peace...


----------

